# why i love GSD and smart cops!



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

http://abcnews.go.com/GMA/video/heroic-dog-leads-cops-fire-10456419

just saw the "entire" story on the news--these smart alaskan cops followed this smart GSD (who kept looking back over his shoulder at them to be sure they were 'getting it') to a fire at his owner's home.

GOOD DOG


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

ann schnerre said:


> http://abcnews.go.com/GMA/video/heroic-dog-leads-cops-fire-10456419
> 
> just saw the "entire" story on the news--these smart alaskan cops followed this smart GSD (who kept looking back over his shoulder at them to be sure they were 'getting it') to a fire at his owner's home.
> 
> GOOD DOG


Coyotes look back the same way when you chase them with a skidoo, too bad it wasn't a fire truck chasing that dog :razz:


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

gerry, i swear to god--could you ONE TIME look at the bright side of things?? 

actually--sorry for the snarky comment above: had a teammate commit suicide today, so NOT a good day.

but still--just sayin'...lol


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

ann schnerre said:


> gerry, i swear to god--could you ONE TIME look at the bright side of things??
> 
> actually--sorry for the snarky comment above: had a teammate commit suicide today, so NOT a good day.
> 
> but still--just sayin'...lol


Ah Ann I'm so sorry to hear about your teammate  What IS it with this board today.....awful news all over the place 

I thought that story was great! Thanks for sharing and hang in there :smile:


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

i know--fridays are supposed to be GOOD days, right?


----------



## Jennifer Michelson (Sep 20, 2006)

So sorry about your teammate Ann--not an easy thing to deal with.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

thanks ladies--tomorrow's the memorial service--i will NOT be wearing mascara.

i just hate this stuff; too young to die, and his PARENTS....what can you say?...nothing.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

I'm truly sorry for your loss.

David


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

ahh, david--"there but for the grace of god go i"....

the really fricking awesome sunrise i saw yesterday?? who missed it? and for whatever reason, i was glad to notice it.


----------

